# Pioneer Dex P99RS ?



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Have ordered mine, has everyone who owns one been 100% pleased?


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes they have


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

I would agree with Mr. Whopper. I haven't heard any complaints from anyone, and that says a lot in the car audio world. You will be happy. 

If I didn't want video I'd get one, but since I want to be able to watch Nirvana and Alice In Chains Unplugged on DVD I'll have to stick with my P9 combo and use something like the new Pioneer App Radio with a video in and iPod control.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes my days of video in car are long gone. Now I am all about old school just hearing music lol.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Love it! If you don't need navigation, or dvd, you just can't beat it. 
Ipod integration and processing is top notch. Looks are stellar... Nothing tacky at all. Processing can only be beat by top notch equipment... And that's only for slightly finer tuning. It can do anything you would want.... Just invest solid time getting to know it's menus and navigating them. Once you get to know it's layout, you can fly through them pretty quick. The remote has almost complete control of every function. I believe only initial setup menu is excluded. Only complaints I would have... And they are trivial... Little larger volume knob, it's kinda shallow. But the remote takes care of that. The other is a little better build quality on The remove... That's it.
You'll love it I'm sure. Congrats on The purchase!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hope you like the volume knob. And don't blow the pico fuse, is there one in these?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Hope you like the volume knob. And don't blow the pico fuse, is there one in these?


To my knowledge there isn't a pico, but I'm not 100%. I've read the don't have them, and haven't read anyone complain of blown picos to date. I've changed out amps three times... Not all as cautious as I should've been... And no issues or noise. 
Knock on wood.

Would be nice to have a definitive yes, or no, to the p99 having them or not.


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

nice, only thing is price


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

True, it's a good chunk of change. But, it's been said before, if you add up the price of a head unit plus an external processor, it's in the same ballpark. 
You just have to way your option, determine what features are the most important to ya, and go from there.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I already have an MS8, and as far as the cost yes it is high but I have spent more on less. My last radio was the Kenwood DNX9980 HD for $1800.00. That lasted three weeks, before it was yanked.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

So your planning on running them together??


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

No, the MS8 will go into my Dodge Ram with my factory system.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ah, okay. Lol I was gonna say...
I think you'll be satisfied with the p99. What does the rest of your setup consist of?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Focal subwoofer powered by JL Audio Hd750/1, Memphis Audio components in front,coaxial in rear doors, powered by JL Audio XD400/4. All JL Audio rca and speaker wires in a 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice man. You'll have to revisit the thread and post up your thoughts after you get the deck in. Let us know what you think...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm hoping to post by next Sunday after I pull the MS8.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

jcollin76 said:


> Ah, okay. Lol I was gonna say...
> I think you'll be satisfied with the p99. What does the rest of your setup consist of?


The following is slight OT but good to now none the less....


I thought it was crazy when someone mentioned running a P99 and MS-8 together a while back. But then I though about what you get in that unit even if you don't use the DSP one bit.

-Excellent quality high voltage variable preamp

-Volume dependent loudness contouring so low level listening doesn't sound lifeless

-Excellent quality DAC

-Excellent quality TRUE USB digital interface with an iDevice or mass storage device (ie they measure identical to the transport, as they should and others don't).

-High speed iDevice navigation AND the option to control from the device itself and the head unit at once.


I've research to see if I could have all the things above with an MS-8 while saving money and leaving the OEM head unit in place and when you add everything up. 

You need:

-~$300 for a head unit that can control the ipod AND let you control from it also. It'll still be slower then the p99 remember. *Or* a ~$250 (IIRC) oem ipod integration device (if going with a stock head unit) that can navigate and be controlled from the oem head at the same time, like the P99. And there isn't any guarantee that these type of devices will function as usual with the integration device, as well as _all _aftermarket head unit. So you basically have to buy everything plug it in and hope for the best. 

-$40 for an apple digital AV adapter to put the digital HDMI signal form the device _and_ leave a functional dock connector for the head unit to control and navigate from

-~$300 for an HDMI to S/PDIF extractor

-$200-$400 for an excellent DAC (up wards of $500 if you want one with auto sensing analog/digital source selection and built for the car. Only one out there, a Zapco DA something or other.

-~$100 for installation accessories to make this idea work.

And after all that, you still don't have master volume control, source selection from the head unit, steering wheel volume control, etc., etc.

The more I think about it the more this P99 is a bargain even in this application.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't think it's ot... That's great info. You did the research... Put real numbers to it to illustrate your point... Nice man.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

it's the only part of my car that i haven't switched out since i got it


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> The following is slight OT but good to now none the less....
> 
> 
> I thought it was crazy when someone mentioned running a P99 and MS-8 together a while back. But then I though about what you get in that unit even if you don't use the DSP one bit.
> ...


For every reason you mention and a couple more is why I considered this...and have not ruled it out. I run the DEH-P01(Japan model) and have a BNIB MS-8 sitting here too. Just been too lazy to try it out. Really there is no need, but it'll be interesting.  
You'd have to spend a heap more bucks to find a HU(think ODR) with a better master clock(and all those features) to pair with the MS-8. 



Cheers


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So if I am reading this correctly, I should run the MS8 alongside of the P99?


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

If you have the P99, ****can the MS8. The MS8 offers nothing over the P99, except maybe a better/different autotuning algorithim that you can't tweak much, and the ability to use it with an alternative or OEM HU.

(I've had a P99 for almost 2 years now, and have also owned the MS8. I also have a BitOne, which is also not as good as the P99)


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

OK then in to the Dodge Ram with OEM equipment it goes. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

that be sick if they made a double din dvd


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Great player have used it for one year now and I am very satisfied.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Very pleased with it...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine was sold before I had a chance to run with it. I have a DD Pioneer that I am running active with a MS8 for processing.


----------



## prettysweetsounds (Jul 26, 2011)

icehellion said:


> Is everyone here running their P99RS Active? Coppertone?


The entire point of paying the money for the p99 is to run active...but you could add passive's if you don't have enough amplifier channels. It's just not the best way to do it.


----------

